# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment > آموزش: فیلم آموزش ساخت ستاپ با Install Aware 17  با قابلیت نصب Sql Server Express و Crystal Report

## vb341

سلام . یه فایل آموزش آماده کردم . دانلود کنید و نظرتون رو بگین
لینک دانلود :
http://s5.picofile.com/file/81138226...Learn.rar.html

----------


## rana-writes

سلام
هنوز فايلتون نگرفتم.
فقط يه سوال. من sql 2000 دارم، چطوري ميتونم تبديلش كنم به اكسپرس؟
ديتابيس مشتريم توش پر از اطلاعاته،‌ راهي وجود داره؟

اگه نخوام اكسپرس كنم هم راه حلي هست؟

----------


## vb341

جواب این سوال شما نیاز به توضیحات کامل و زیادی داره . ولی در کل کار ساده و انجام شدنیه

----------


## hessam2003

موضوع خوب بود...
اگه بخواییم با Advance installer اینکارو انجام بدیم باید همین تنظیمات رو رعایت کنیم؟

----------


## vb341

اره همینه . ولی من فعلا تو نصب اس کیو ال مشکل دارم

----------


## vb341

قسمت دوم آموزش InstallAwawre 17  رو دانلود کنید 
http://s5.picofile.com/file/81139296...arn_2.rar.html

----------


## vb341

هیچ کدوم از دوستان نظری ندارن ؟

----------


## hidden68

مرسی از آموزشت
تنظیمات کدهای برنامه مثه کانکشن استرینگ و ... رو اگه لطف کنی بگی ممنون میشم

----------


## vb341

نحوه تنظیمات در فایل آموزشی توضیح داده شده . اگر منظورتون چیز دیگه ای هست کاملتر توضیح بدین

----------


## احد

با تشکر از زحماتتون . موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## ghasem110deh

سلام
من اولین برنامه هست که با sql نوشتم ... (قبلا با اکسس بوده)
ویژوال 2010 و sql 2008 دارم ... این آموزش بدرد من هم میخوره ؟ 
چون ستاپی رو که ساختم ... بعد نصب ، برنامه همون اول ارور : this program closing میده !

----------


## vb341

بله . به درد شما هم میخوره

----------


## Saeid59_m

مهندس جان دستت درد نکنه بابت آموزش   یه سوال دارم چطور میشه ستاپ رو توری تنظیم کرد که برای فایلهایی که از قبل وجود داشته پیغام اور رایت نده ! یعنی اگه وجود هم داشت اور رایت کنه .

----------


## Saeid59_m

یه سوال دیگه   من می خوام فایل ستاپی بسازم که یکبار برنامه رو نصب کنه و دفعه بعد که اجرا می شه پیغام حذف نسخه قبلی رو بده

----------


## vb341

مورد آخری رو تست نکردم . ولی برای ارور ندادن رایت ؛ اگر گزینه ای نصب باشه دیگه اون رو نصب نمیکنه  مگر اینکه ورژن اون متفاوت باشه

----------


## Sal_64

سلام
وقت بخير
ممكن نحوه نصب سايلنت پيش نيازها هم توضيح بدين
تشكر

----------


## vb341

منظورتون رو دقیقتر بگین . من در یکی از فیلمها نحوه نصب SqlExpress  و DotNet  رو بصورت سایلنت گفتم

----------


## vb341

در ضمن در اولین فرصت نحوه ساخت ستاپ با AdvancedInstaller 12  رو در قالب یک فبلم آموزشی قرار خواهم داد

----------


## ghasem110deh

سلام
چطور میشه که با برنامه ستاپ ساز ... دیتابیس sql و جداول و ... رو ایجاد ؟
یعنی ستاپ بانک رو موقع نصب ایجا میکنه !
یه خوندم که ظاهرا شدنیه !!!

----------


## vb341

بله . شدنیه . ولی من انجام ندادم . تو اینترنت سرچ کنید هست

----------


## shahab.es

هنوز فیلمو ندیدم
اما برای زحمتتون ممنون

----------


## safa55

مرسی بابت معرفی این نرم افزار.
ولی حجم اش خیلی زیاده:)

من از این نرم افزار استفاده کردم و تقریبا به نتیجه رسیدم ولی یک مشکل کوچک درست شده اون هم اینکه من در نرم افزارم از sqlite استفاده کردم ،ولی بعد از نصب برنامه در سیستم، این بخش (sqlite) کار نمی کنه و خطا میده.
(البته در ویندوز 64 بیتی)
dll های sqlite رو کنار برنامه گذاشتم و در داخل system32 هم گذاشتم ولی مشکل حل نشد.
برای این باید چکار کنم؟

----------


## vb341

برای 64 بیتی که نباید تو فولدر system32 باشه !!!
در ضمن مگر نباید دی ال ال در کنار فایل اجرایی باشه؟

----------


## Sal_64

سلام وقت بخیر
من فیلم آموزش دیدم و بر طبق اون پیش رفتم ، منظورم از سایلنت عدم نمایش نام انها در زمان نصب
و مورد بعد اینکه من از sqlexpress2005 استفاده کردم اما در سستم کاربر با این خطا روبه رو میشم
*CREATE DATABASE permission denied in database 'master*
میشه دلیلش بفرمایید

----------


## vb341

این پیغام که شما گذاشتید مربوط به عدم دسترسی هست . دو تا سوال ؟
1 : با چه ویندوزی کار میکنید ؟
2 : دیتابیس شما در کنار فایل اجرایی هست ؟

----------


## Sal_64

> این پیغام که شما گذاشتید مربوط به عدم دسترسی هست . دو تا سوال ؟
> 1 : با چه ویندوزی کار میکنید ؟
> 2 : دیتابیس شما در کنار فایل اجرایی هست ؟


ستاپ در ویندوز 7 ساخته شده هم برای سیستم های 64 بیت وهم 32
روی تعدادی سیستم به درستی نصب شده xpو7, ...
اما روی اکثر سیستم ها به مشکل برمی خوره
بله فایل mdf در کنار فایل اجرایی ست

----------


## Sal_64

کماکان منتظر پاسخ دوستان هستم

----------


## vb341

خوب پیام خطا رو بگیر چی هست ؟

----------


## Sal_64

> خوب پیام خطا رو بگیر چی هست ؟


کلکسیونی از خطاها
ار نصب نشدن sqlexpress تا اتچ نشدن بانک و عدم امکان درج اطلاعات در بانک و ...

این Install Aware  کلا ما ضایع کرد جلو مشتری !!

بزارید سوال به شکل دیگه ای مطرح کنم
با فرض sqlexpress2005 و قرار دادن فایل mdf در کنار فایل اجرایی و زبان طراحی #C

1- کانکشن استرینگ برای ویندوز 64 بیتی به چه صورت خواهد بود؟
2- کانکشن استرینگ برای ویندوز 32بیتی به چه صورت خواهد بود؟

3- تنظیمات sqlexpress2005 برای ویندوز 64 بیتی به چه صورت خواهد بود؟
3- تنظیمات sqlexpress2005 برای ویندوز 32 بیتی به چه صورت خواهد بود؟

با تشکر

----------


## vb341

دوست عزیز شما اگر فایل دیتا در کنار پروژه تون هست که کانکشن  همونه . ولی برای اینکه جلوی مشتری ضایع نشی قبل از تحویل همیشه نرم افزار و فایل ستاپ رو بر روی دو الی سه ویندوز در سیستم مجازی برای چندین بار تست میکنن . خود من برای ساخت یک ستاپ برای اولین بار بیش از یک ماه وقت کذاشتم و بیش از 50 بار اونو بر روی سیستم مجازی با کمک virual box  و vmware  تست کردم

----------


## Sal_64

> دوست عزیز شما اگر فایل دیتا در کنار پروژه تون هست که کانکشن  همونه . ولی برای اینکه جلوی مشتری ضایع نشی قبل از تحویل همیشه نرم افزار و فایل ستاپ رو بر روی دو الی سه ویندوز در سیستم مجازی برای چندین بار تست میکنن . خود من برای ساخت یک ستاپ برای اولین بار بیش از یک ماه وقت کذاشتم و بیش از 50 بار اونو بر روی سیستم مجازی با کمک virual box  و vmware  تست کردم


داخل فیلم نحوه ست کردن تنطیمات sqlexpress2008 نمایش داده شد اما از 2005 چیزی نبود ،براتون مقدور عکسی هم از تنظیمات 2005 قرار بدید
مورد بعد اینکه کانکشن استرینگ روی سیستم خودم (بانک در کنار فایل اجرایی) برای سیستم کاربر جوابگو نبود!!
حتی بری سیستم 64 و 32 بیتی هم کانکشن متفاوت قرار دادم
و مورد دوم اینکه برنامه نصب بانک بصورت readonly در سیستم مقصد کپی میکنه، آیا این موردی ایجاد نمیکنه؟
و در آخر اینکه روی چندین سیستم امتحان شد و به درستی کار میکرد
اما روی سیستم های مشتری در آخر مجبور شدم فایل بانک بصورت دستی در پوشه نصب شده جایگزین بانک قبلی کنم تا برنامه کار کنه!

بهر صورت تمام سوالات پست قبل من کماکان باقیست
با تشکر

----------


## vb341

دوست عزی شما به عرایض بنده توجهی نکردین . قرار نیست که بنده همه چی رو به شما بگم . عرض کردم خدمتتون که با کمک برنامه ها یی همچون Vmware  و .. ستاپ رو تست کنید و خودتون تنظیمات رو دستکاری تا به نتیجه برسین

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

منم تقریبا توی کار با این نرم افزار مشکل دارم.
نرم افزاری سادیه طراحی کردم، از Entity Framework 5 استتفاده میکنه + کار با فایلهای آفیس، لیست پکیج های استفاده شده:
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<packages>
  <package id="DocumentFormat.OpenXml" version="1.0" targetFramework="net40" />
  <package id="EFSecondLevelCache" version="1.1.2.0" targetFramework="net40" />
  <package id="EntityFramework" version="6.1.3" targetFramework="net40" />
  <package id="EntityFramework.SqlServerCompact" version="6.1.0" targetFramework="net40" />
  <package id="Microsoft.SqlServer.Compact" version="4.0.8876.1" targetFramework="net40" />
  <package id="structuremap" version="3.1.4.143" targetFramework="net40" />
</packages>
سیستم عامل خودم ویندوز 8.1 و ویژوال استودیو 2013 است.

می خوام نرم افزار روی ویندوز ایکس پی یا 7 نصب بشه. فایل ستاپ درست کردم و به راحتی نصب میشه وری سیستم مقصد + نصب دات نت 4
اما مشکل اینجاست که و فایل اجرا نمیشه Event log ویندوز چک کردم این دو خطا ثبت شده بود:
Log Name:      Application
Source:        .NET Runtime
Date:          5/31/2015 07:51
Event ID:      1026
Task Category: None
Level:         Error
Keywords:      Classic
User:          N/A
Computer:      God-PC
Description:
Application: Members Certification System.exe
Framework Version: v4.0.30319
Description: The process was terminated due to an unhandled exception.
Exception Info: System.IO.FileLoadException
Stack:

Server stack trace: 
   at StructureMap.Graph.PluginGraph..ctor()
   at StructureMap.PluginGraphBuilder..ctor()
   at StructureMap.ConfigurationExpression..ctor()
   at StructureMap.PipelineGraph.For(Action`1 action)
   at PWS.MCS.SmObjectFactory.DefaultContainer()
   at System.Lazy`1.CreateValue()
   at System.Lazy`1[[System.__Canon, mscorlib, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089]].CreateValue()
   at System.Lazy`1[[System.__Canon, mscorlib, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089]].LazyInitValue()
   at System.Lazy`1[[System.__Canon, mscorlib, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089]].get_Value()
   at PWS.MCS.Program.Main()

Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name=".NET Runtime" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="0">1026</EventID>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2015-05-31T04:21:24.000000000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>52408</EventRecordID>
    <Channel>Application</Channel>
    <Computer>God-PC</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data>Application: Members Certification System.exe
Framework Version: v4.0.30319
Description: The process was terminated due to an unhandled exception.
Exception Info: System.IO.FileLoadException
Stack:

Server stack trace: 
   at StructureMap.Graph.PluginGraph..ctor()
   at StructureMap.PluginGraphBuilder..ctor()
   at StructureMap.ConfigurationExpression..ctor()
   at StructureMap.PipelineGraph.For(Action`1 action)
   at PWS.MCS.SmObjectFactory.DefaultContainer()
   at System.Lazy`1.CreateValue()
   at System.Lazy`1[[System.__Canon, mscorlib, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089]].CreateValue()
   at System.Lazy`1[[System.__Canon, mscorlib, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089]].LazyInitValue()
   at System.Lazy`1[[System.__Canon, mscorlib, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089]].get_Value()
   at PWS.MCS.Program.Main()
</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>

و خطای بعدی
Log Name:      Application
Source:        Application Error
Date:          5/31/2015 07:51
Event ID:      1000
Task Category: (100)
Level:         Error
Keywords:      Classic
User:          N/A
Computer:      God-PC
Description:
Faulting application name: Members Certification System.exe, version: 1.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x55690b6d
Faulting module name: KERNELBASE.dll, version: 6.1.7601.17514, time stamp: 0x4ce7b8f0
Exception code: 0xe0434352
Fault offset: 0x0000b760
Faulting process id: 0x228
Faulting application start time: 0x01d09b59417e46a5
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files\MCS\Members Certification System.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\system32\KERNELBASE.dll
Report Id: 7feea93c-074c-11e5-804a-94de804f4ac6
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Application Error" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="0">1000</EventID>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>100</Task>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2015-05-31T04:21:25.000000000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>52409</EventRecordID>
    <Channel>Application</Channel>
    <Computer>God-PC</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data>Members Certification System.exe</Data>
    <Data>1.0.0.0</Data>
    <Data>55690b6d</Data>
    <Data>KERNELBASE.dll</Data>
    <Data>6.1.7601.17514</Data>
    <Data>4ce7b8f0</Data>
    <Data>e0434352</Data>
    <Data>0000b760</Data>
    <Data>228</Data>
    <Data>01d09b59417e46a5</Data>
    <Data>C:\Program Files\MCS\Members Certification System.exe</Data>
    <Data>C:\Windows\system32\KERNELBASE.dll</Data>
    <Data>7feea93c-074c-11e5-804a-94de804f4ac6</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>

دوستان اگر راه حلی دارن ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنن، من چون فقط تحت وب کار کردم تا حالا برنامه ننوشتم که براش راه انداز درست کنم.
پیشاپیش از وقتی که میگذارید ممنونم

----------


## Sal_64

> دوست عزی شما به عرایض بنده توجهی نکردین . قرار نیست که بنده همه چی رو به شما بگم . عرض کردم خدمتتون که با کمک برنامه ها یی همچون Vmware  و .. ستاپ رو تست کنید و خودتون تنظیمات رو دستکاری تا به نتیجه برسین


بنده vmware نصب کردم ، و داخلش xp
بعد از بررسی حالات متفاوت بالاخر بدون ایراد نصب شده اما دو تا مطلب
پس از حذف برنامه و پاک کردن sqlexprees در نصب مجدد و در زمان اجرای برنامه پیغام خطا میده که بانک قبلا اتچ شده!!!
و در vmware موفق نشدم از طریق کامندلاین و sqlcmd وosql به sqlexpress متصل شم و بانک دی اتچ کنم ، چطوری آثار sqlexprees بطورکلی محو کنم ؟؟

و مطلب بعد اضافه کردن فونت آیا باید در قسمت file >$allfonts  اضافه شود ؟

بازم از آموزشهای بی چشم داشت شما تشکر میکنم

----------


## vb341

شما ابتدا سرويس اجرا شده sqlserver  رو چك كن ببين در سرويسهاي ويندوز فعاله يا نه . اگر هست اون رو Stop  كن و بعد در قسمت Program Files  كليه پوشه هاي مربو به sqlserver ‌رو پاك كن

----------


## vb341

تو آموزش نحوه اضافه كردن فونت رو توضيح دادام

----------


## Sal_64

> شما ابتدا سرويس اجرا شده sqlserver  رو چك كن ببين در سرويسهاي ويندوز فعاله يا نه . اگر هست اون رو Stop  كن و بعد در قسمت Program Files  كليه پوشه هاي مربو به sqlserver ‌رو پاك كن


چندین نوبت امتحان کردم ، تمام سرویسها متوقف کردم ، سپس آنیستال و در آخر پاک کردن باقیمانده ها از پروگرام فایلز
اما ...

----------


## aliomidvar102

سلام من یک برنامه با Install Aware17 ساختم  بر اساس فیلم شما ولی روی روی وینودوز 7 و 8 کار نمی کند و روی چند سیستم xp کار می کند و بعضی کار نمی کند
ممنون می شوم اگر راهنمایی کنید نیاز فوری دارم

----------


## vb341

احتمالا تیک مربوط به نصب بر روی ویندوز xp  رو فقط زدی

----------


## majed_gh1992

سلام دوست عزیز بابت آموزش هایی که گذاشتین ممنوم
من با advance install ست آپ ساختم دو سوال داشتم 
1- در برنامه  advance installer بعد از نصب ست آپ فایل دیتابیس Read only می شود؟ آیا  در Install-Aware به همین صورت است ؟ راه حل چیه
2- چه طور می تونم فایل های مهم پروژه از دسترس کاربر برای امنیت بیشتر خارج کنم؟

----------


## vb341

منظورتون از فایلهای مهم چیه ؟ بیشتر توضیح بدین

----------

